# Winkelberrechnung cot



## eagle1985 (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

habe folgendes Problem:

ich will in einem rechtwinkligen Dreieck einen Winkel alpha berechnen.

Ich kenne die Ankathete und die Gegenkathete, deswegen dachte ich ich kan die tangenzfunktion nutzen (tan(alpha) = Gegenkathete / Ankathete

ich weiss das in lang.Math eine die Tangenzfunktion vorhanden ist und die Arcus-Tangenzfunktion.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich zum Cotangez komme um den Winkel Alpha zu erhalten?
da Gegenkathete / Ankathete den Tangenzwert ergiebt und nicht den Winkel

besten Dank für alle Antworten


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (10. Januar 2008)

Moin!
Wie wärs denn mit der Funktion Math.atan(double a)?

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## eagle1985 (10. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Rasche antwort,

funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht so recht.
Wenn ich Math.atan(1.0) nehme kommt 0.7853981633974483 als Lösung raus.

Beim Winkel 45 ergiebt tangez eigentlich 1

greez


----------



## chmee (10. Januar 2008)

360° = 2Pi ? Grad Rad ?

Rad = Grad/180*Pi

mfg chmee


----------



## eagle1985 (10. Januar 2008)

jup das wars danke :-D


----------

